# Turks and Caicos, Club Med



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

We are back from our family trip. Happy New Year to all of you. The babies did really well while we were away. Our helper slept in my bed in my spot so they did not change schedules at all in any way. They had 24 hour care...I missed them terribly and was so very happy to see them when we returned. Here is a slideshow of this most wonderful island, Turks and Caicos. I hope for all of you in cold climates as we are, that the slideshow warms you up a bit and brings you some lovely sunshine. x0x0x N

http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/IUHHJ...feat=directlink 
Edit: here are a few of the whole family now, our son was missing from the other pics...we were missing pics from our friends camera.....


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Welcome back Nanci! That slid show is to die for especially when I'm sitting in 10" of new fallen snow and it's now -8!!! We missed you!


----------



## xo daisy baby ox (Nov 9, 2008)

Amazing pictures, they are all so beautiful! It looks like you had a great time! Welcome back!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Looks wonderful and most of all, sunny and warm!!!! I am glad you had pictures to show us!!! Very brave to be flying through the air.........Thanks so much!!!!!


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

My daughter and husband were the flyers...I am NOT that brave at ALL...They were so good they were asked to be in the weekly show put on by the circus staff....NOT Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee....LOL!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Great shots, Nanci! Lovely beach. Why weren't you flying thru the air with the greatest of ease? LOL
Your hubby looked like he was enjoying the rest.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

I love the tropics. Turks and Caicos is one of the places that I would love to go. So far my husband and I have only been to different areas of Jamaica. Those were beautiful pictures and it is so cool that you husband and daughter were asked in the local show. It must have been a wonderful experience for them. Welcome back, I am sure the fluffs missed you terribly.


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Jan 4 2009, 08:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=699330


> Great shots, Nanci! Lovely beach. Why weren't you flying thru the air with the greatest of ease? LOL
> Your hubby looked like he was enjoying the rest.[/B]



Because of my CRIPPLED foot, which was 3 times he size of normal from walking in the sand...UGH! Jeff really needed a break, he only allows himself one week a year.....Hates leaving his patients..He is so Marcus Welby, M.D................


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

QUOTE (SicilianRose @ Jan 4 2009, 08:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=699331


> I love the tropics. Turks and Caicos is one of the places that I would love to go. So far my husband and I have only been to different areas of Jamaica. Those were beautiful pictures and it is so cool that you husband and daughter were asked in the local show. It must have been a wonderful experience for them. Welcome back, I am sure the fluffs missed you terribly.[/B]



Negril 7 Mile Beach is almost as nice as Turks but the vibe in Jamaica beats Turks hands down..Turks has no local color or vibes. Thankfully, the Circus Coordinator was from Jamaica..LOL!!!! We exchanged music and he DJ'd for us the last night....


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Welcome home my friend! Missed ya. I want to go to that beach, How perfectly beautiful!

I was on the beach the other night and it was 20 degrees outside! YIKES


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Great pics, and the trapeeze looks sooo fun! I want to do that!
My parents are obsessed with T&C, that's like the only place they go anymore. They stay at a place on Grace Bay. You're a GOOD mommy though and take your daughter, they've never taken us. 
Anyway, glad you had fun and of course glad the babies were taken excellent care of!


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

QUOTE (PreciousPrince @ Jan 4 2009, 09:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=699364


> Great pics, and the trapeeze looks sooo fun! I want to do that!
> My parents are obsessed with T&C, that's like the only place they go anymore. They stay at a place on Grace Bay. You're a GOOD mommy though and take your daughter, they've never taken us.
> Anyway, glad you had fun and of course glad the babies were taken excellent care of![/B]


Our son was there too...he is not in any pics I posted because he TOOK them all..LOL! It was wonderful to be away as a family since they are both in college now...We were on Grace Bay in Provo. Give me your Mom's number, I will explain the benefits of family time on the beach to her!! LOL!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Great slide show!!! Gorgeous scenery!! Your daughter and husband are very brave. I cannot imagine doing that!!! It looks like a wonderful trip!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Welcome back girlfriend! So that is the beautiful beach I could hear in the background when you called me. I love the Carribbean! Such a laid back lifestyle. It is nice that you and Jeff were able to get away with the kids while they were on semester break. You deserve a nice vacation. Thanks for sharing your great pictures. :wub:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

*WELCOME BACK!!* I loved your slide show- what a beautiful family!! Looks like a wonderful vacation!

I missed you!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Beautiful pictures, Nanci! Almost made me feel like I was there - except for the trapeze stuff...there's not enough wine in T&C to get me on a trapeze...(well, maybe there is!).

Welcome back!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (PuttiePie @ Jan 4 2009, 08:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=699313


> We are back from our family trip. Happy New Year to all of you. The babies did really well while we were away. Our helper slept in my bed in my spot so they did not change schedules at all in any way. They had 24 hour care...I missed them terribly and was so very happy to see them when we returned. Here is a slideshow of this most wonderful island, Turks and Caicos. I hope for all of you in cold climates as we are, that the slideshow warms you up a bit and brings you some lovely sunshine. x0x0x N
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/IUHHJ...feat=directlink[/B]


Welcome back, Nanci!

I enjoyed watching your slideshow! 

What a wonderful experience for your daughter and husband to be in the local show! Your pictures of them (and you) are awesome! 

It's wonderful that your helper took such great care of your babies. That alone has to give you great peace of mind. I'm sure though that your babies were more than happy to see you walk in the door and be back home again.

Your pictures remind me of the beautiful water and the enchanting sounds of tropical music. I can't wait to enjoy all of that again in September when I will be taking my grown daughter on her first cruise. 

Again, I'm so happy to hear you had such a wonderful and fun trip! 

Happy New Year!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Great pictures, Nanci. Glad you all are home safe and sound. That trapeze stuff looks pretty darn scary. I'd never try it, either.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

What beautiful pictures! And I thought it was warm here when the air conditioning came on today!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Lucky!!!! I have been wanting to go to Turks and Caicos forever! It's looks so beautiful there. I'm so glad you and your family had the best time!!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

That beach is beautiful! It looks like you had a wonderful time and I'm glad you had a safe trip back.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Fabulous photos. :biggrin: You have a lovely family

I'm so jealous! Turks and Caicos looks absolutely beautiful. I'd kill to be on that beach right now.

And that flying trapeze looks like it was so much fun!!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Jan 4 2009, 10:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=699440


> Lucky!!!! I have been wanting to go to Turks and Caicos forever! It's looks so beautiful there. I'm so glad you and your family had the best time!!! [/B]



Look into going now...The entire island is hurting for business...You might get super deals...We got a small break on airfare but Club Med is not running any specials so don't try there but all over the rest of the island is empty. This economy is tearing up the tourist industry...Even Club Med was only at 60% capacity..They are usually overbooked between XMas and New years...I heard there are excellent travel deals available all over right now...


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Jan 5 2009, 02:48 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=699560


> Fabulous photos. :biggrin: You have a lovely family
> 
> I'm so jealous! Turks and Caicos looks absolutely beautiful. I'd kill to be on that beach right now.
> 
> ...



:wub: :wub: Thank You about our family..They mean everything to me...I am grateful and blessed to have them, they are wonderful...


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*WOW!! very special and beautiful pictures. how brave of your daughter and husband. B) B) fantastic shots!!

you all look very beautiful and happy on the pictures. thank you so much for sharing!!
*


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Great pictures. It looks beautiful there. Happy 2009 and welcome back.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh wow! What a fabulous trip. The pictures are gorgeous! How exciting for your daughter and husband to be in the local show...that looked like so much fun! I'm glad you all had such a wonderful time. Welcome back!


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

Wow...what fabulous pictures! You have a nice looking family. And that water...aahhhhh.


----------



## elizabeth (Oct 31, 2008)

Nanci,
Your pics are so fun!!!! It made me realize how important time with family is......your family looks awesome! I am so glad you had fun and got a rest! And, so glad your babies did so well !!!!
love,
Elizabeth and Bella


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

i thought you forgot us  Happy New Year ~ Loved the pictures of Jeff and Sarah, is that allen with the family? Anyways Peter wanted me to tell you "THANK U" He had a big CHEESEY SMILE! Did your friend make it? Its awesome!!! Glad your back :yahoo:


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

Updated, post #1 to include our son!! B)


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

You have beautiful family!!!!! :biggrin: It looks like y'all had a fantastic time!!! Makes me miss our annual trip Winter to the Abacos in the Bahamas...maybe next year!!!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

:wub: love your updated pics!!! :wub: What a stunning family!! Your son and daughter are both very good looking!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I so enjoyed your photos!!.... Lovely family!!! and I can tell you that beach looked sooooooooo inviting !.. especially as I am all achey from shoveling snow!!! LOL 

Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## elizabeth (Oct 31, 2008)

Oh Nanci, 
Thanks for posting such beautiful pics of your family!!! Your son is so handsome and looks like your hubby! Your daughter is gorgeous and is a clone of you!! What wonderful family photos!!! Thanks for sharing!
Elizabeth xoxoxo


----------

